
Taiwan has millions of visitors from China and only 45 coronavirus cases. How? - ericdanielski
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2020/3/10/21171722/taiwan-coronavirus-china-social-distancing-quarantine
======
The_suffocated
The article's title is VERY misleading. After the fifth covid-19 case was
confirmed in Taiwan (around Jan 25), the Taiwanese government had already
banned all mainland Chinese tourists from entering the country. In February,
even non-citizen children and mainland Chinese spouses of Taiwanese were
forbidden to enter. That Taiwan had implemented a travel ban at a very early
stage is a crucial factor for keeping the number of infections low.

